# I KILLED THE BEAST!!!



## bnz506 (Mar 27, 2007)

OH NOSE!!! The summer is drawing near and these giant roaches are back!!!

This house went nearly 10 years roach free but since we let these people rent out our 2nd floor these roaches has started popping up more and more every month. 

Im not scared of snakes, spiders, worms, and anything else nasty. Ive slept on an ant (the black ones) hole before while in Korea. Ive let spiders and all kinds of other weird insects crawl all over while sleeping in my hole during basic training at FortBenning... but roaches something about roaches just makes my skin crawl. KLDSFLKJSDFLJSDLFLKFSJD gosh so disgusting.

"HEY LESTER I KILLED ME ONE OF THEM GOFERZ!!!"       (its about the length of my index finger)


----------



## nabero (Mar 27, 2007)

bnz506 said:


> KLDSFLKJSDFLJSDLFLKFSJD



i couldn't agree more!  :taped sh:



> "HEY LESTER I KILLED ME ONE OF THEM GOFERZ!!!"       (its about the length of my index finger)


layball: :lmao:


----------



## Ockie (Mar 27, 2007)

yay! one less!
only 219482410491413 million zillion trillion left!


----------



## RVsForFun (Mar 27, 2007)

...to attract roaches? Can you take legal action?


----------



## Mainiac (Mar 27, 2007)

Man that thing is nasty.How did you kill it without completely squashing it?


----------



## bnz506 (Mar 27, 2007)

RVsForFun said:
			
		

> ...to attract roaches? Can you take legal action?


Well we cant prove it was them, its NYC there are roaches everywhere. Maybe I shouldnt blame them and it just happened to be coincidence that the roach population started finding their way back into our house.




			
				Mainiac said:
			
		

> Man that thing is nasty.How did you kill it without completely squashing it?


 
Ive stepped on these with my whole body weight before (by accident) and they dont go completely flat. This particular one It wasnt completely dead when I took the picture, its legs were still flaying around. I smashed it a couple of times with those tubes that posters are delivered in.


----------



## cherrymoose (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh, this reminds me of when my English teacher told us the story of the time when she was little, and opened up her cereal box one day....

  ....Naah, I won't. I'm not that mean.


----------



## bnz506 (Mar 27, 2007)

cherrymoose said:


> Oh, this reminds me of when my English teacher told us the story of the time when she was little, and opened up her cereal box one day....
> 
> ....Naah, I won't. I'm not that mean.


 

Ughhh you didnt need to finish it, that was enough to get my imagination going. NNAAAAASSTYYY!!!

You have no idea though, before we bombed this house like crazy in the early 90s I would wake up with dead roaches on the bed. Thank gawd I was a kid and hadnt developed disgust for roaches yet so when I needed to pee at night id have to go across the living room and kitchen to get to the bathroom and before you turn the light on you could hear them running around all over the place, when you turned the light on its just a carpet of roaches running for their hiding places. 

I hear a lot of NY homes are like that... I guess we have it good.


----------



## cherrymoose (Mar 27, 2007)

bnz506 said:


> Ughhh you didnt need to finish it, that was enough to get my imagination going. NNAAAAASSTYYY!!!
> 
> You have no idea though, before we bombed this house like crazy in the early 90s I would wake up with dead roaches on the bed. Thank gawd I was a kid and hadnt developed disgust for roaches yet so when I needed to pee at night id have to go across the living room and kitchen to get to the bathroom and before you turn the light on you could hear them running around all over the place, when you turned the light on its just a carpet of roaches running for their hiding places.
> 
> I hear a lot of NY homes are like that... I guess we have it good.




Oh ew. But did you ever accidentally _eat _one in your morning Rice Krispies?








(ie: my English teacher. :shock


----------



## bnz506 (Mar 27, 2007)

MMMmmmm taaaaasty.

Im sure weve all eaten some insects here and there.  What I dont know wont make my barf.  Thank gawd no roaches (that i know of).  Nasty though.


----------



## Corry (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks guys....You have singlehandedly given me what I need to lose weight.  I am never eating again.


----------



## Eric Piercey (Mar 28, 2007)

I once lived in a hellhole in Espanola, NM which is incidentally the heroin overdose capital of the world but I digress, which was badly infested. I worked 3.5 days on (24 hr) and then had 3.5 days off back then, and so wasnt around very much and just wanted a place to sleep. I'd come home and wade through the roaches to my room. It was very creepy and weird. When the neighbors murdered my two cats I figured it was time to leave. (...) Ah good times.


----------



## sephis (Apr 15, 2007)

Make them pay! I once had mothes in my oat flakes, I didn't recognize them until I had eaten up half the portion...


----------



## Irishpub3 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey! Roaches aren't all that bad :lmao: 

Come on... just call them macro and "shoot" them LOL


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 15, 2007)

what a cute little thing


----------



## RedDevilUK (Apr 15, 2007)

im 38 years old this year.... and ive never seen a roach in my life!!! i guess the dont like the UK much 

and there is me, was thinking of moving the States..... your putting me off!! what do you mean they are in all homes!!

is there no pet you can buy that eats em??


----------

